# Expat Jobs in South Africa



## tutas (Feb 5, 2013)

I lived in South Africa for 24 years, after moving from Moçambique, and now living in Australia.

I also worked in Botswana where i met quite a number of Expats, mainly Americans and Australians.

I have no problems living in South Africa, because i still believe my Permanent residency is still valid. I was heavily involved in the Building Industry and involved in the construction of the Sasol II Plant in Secunda. Designed and Project Managed the Construction of Cinema Complexes in different parts of the Country for Maxi Movies, which later was taken by Ster Kinekor.

Any info regarding my query would be appreciated.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

tutas said:


> I lived in South Africa for 24 years, after moving from Moçambique, and now living in Australia.
> 
> I also worked in Botswana where i met quite a number of Expats, mainly Americans and Australians.
> 
> ...


I may be wrong, but permanent residency elapses in most countries if you do not spend a specific number of days , without interrruption, in a country.

Make sure of your status!


----------

